# BAT Problem



## twisthead (10. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss eine BAT-Datei umschreiben und hab da so meine Probleme mit. 

*Aufgabe:* bat-Datei soll Dateien kopieren, diese umbenennen, danach eine weitere bat-Datei öffnen. Die 2 bat Datei hat die Aufgabe die Umbenannten Dateien an ein Programm auszugeben.

*Problem:* Da das Programm nur eine Datei nach der nächsten Bearbeiten kann, stürzt dann dieses ab. 

*Hilfe:* Wie kann ich zwischen die einzelnen Dateiübergabe verzögern bzw. beeinflussen.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß twisthead


----------

